# dota strategy



## gambit (Jan 10, 2007)

r there any gud dota strategy guides on the net ? I did a search on google but am still obfuscated.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 10, 2007)

Go to www.dotaportal.com or www.dota-allstars.com

Go to the forums and you will find many guides.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2007)

dotaportal is the best.. Chk this out *www.dotaportal.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33354  ..btw good to see dota fans here


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 10, 2007)

I had once created a new post for DoTA, but the response in it was pretty poor...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2007)

yup i had tried the same... hope we can revive dota discussions here....


----------



## gambit (Jan 10, 2007)

hey guys wat r ur fav heroes and wat r the skills u ol like ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2007)

my favs r bone clinkz, gondar, darkterror and rikimaru......
darkterror is too good mann....


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 11, 2007)

I knida stopped playing dota regularly. Just play it once in a while. I like Razor, Silkwood, Drow, Axe...actually i like many heroes. No particular favorites.

BTW..how are the new heroes in 6.39? What are their skills?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 11, 2007)

meepo-geomancer(agi) nd dazzle-shadow priest(int)


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 2, 2007)

lina inverse to powerful


----------



## yamraj (Mar 2, 2008)

yar i am aa pro in dota  and for strategy guides www.dotastrategy.com is best

discus evry prob with me related 2 ths game i know every anti and evry item which is best for a particular hero


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 2, 2008)

Am a newbie in DOTA, I rely on that Hero killer - Mogul Khan (The Axe)


----------



## radonryder (Mar 22, 2008)

kinda bored of dota now.......
warcaft looks ugly on widescreen,maybe thats why i dont feel like playin....


----------



## stormgrab (Dec 28, 2008)

guys i dont cm online often and i play dota offline with ai
just practisin
so any1 know any pdf guide on dota which i cn read offline cn any1 plzz post the link


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 20, 2009)

yamraj said:


> yar i am aa pro in dota  and for strategy guides www.dotastrategy.com is best
> 
> discus evry prob with me related 2 ths game i know every anti and evry item which is best for a particular hero




can  u  tell  me  which  items  will  be  best  for  choas knight , viper  and  antimage ~~~ am  confused  with  these hero items....


if  u  guys  play  through  gg do  let  me know ur  id and  the  timings .....  will  try to  catch  up


----------

